
Autostereogram - lainon
http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Autostereogram
======
aidenn0
The game "Magic Carpet" had a random-dot autostereogram mode; it gave me a
headache after playing it for a while, but it was really cool.

Found a screenshot with google:
[http://imgur.com/HaZOsoJ](http://imgur.com/HaZOsoJ)

------
devrandomguy
Wow, this is awesome for viewing X-Ray or MRI images. It is especially useful
for separating the subject from the background stars in astronomy, if you can
take two pictures six months apart to get a stereoscopic separation of 2 AU.

MRI:
[http://fuckyeahnervoussystem.tumblr.com/post/3723835723/brai...](http://fuckyeahnervoussystem.tumblr.com/post/3723835723/brain-
volume-rendering-of-an-mri-scan-of-the)

Eagle Nebula (?):
[https://i.pinimg.com/736x/b4/4d/10/b44d10e3d9cef1d90340f443d...](https://i.pinimg.com/736x/b4/4d/10/b44d10e3d9cef1d90340f443dc665b0c
--universe-eye-pictures.jpg)

I would love to see an IC with the layers separated this way, or a 16-layer
PCB.

~~~
AstralStorm
Autostereograms reduce spatial acuity by a lot. Not good for viewing thin or
precise objects.

------
itcrowd
I couldn't get it working for me on the first image. Could anyone give more
pointers on how to make it work? If I "clear the blurriness", all I see is the
original image, razor sharp.. No furrows and no triplet..?

>Figure 1: 'Furrows' (1979). One of the first random-dot autostereograms (from
Tyler, 1994). Converge or diverge the eyes so as to see a triplet of three red
dots, then clear the blurriness while maintaining the triplet to view a field
of horizontal furrows in vivid 3D.

~~~
Arnavion
I don't get what the caption means by "clear the blurriness". The way I did it
is that once I had crossed my eyes to see approximately 3 dots, I started
moving my eyes up and down across the image (about 2 seconds to go from one
end to the other) while still maintaining the same amount of cross-eyed-ness.
After ten or so movements the 3D effect emerged. Once the effect emerged my
eyes instinctively crossed themselves as necessary to make it sharper, so I
didn't have to try very hard to maintain it.

It may help to move your head up and down instead of your eyes so that the
parallax effect of floating above the field of horizontal furrows is
strengthened.

~~~
khedoros1
I usually start by focusing past the plane of the image, wait until the 3D
effect emerges, then hold onto the effect while focusing on the image itself.
That last part "clears the blurriness" for me, and I can see the texture of
the image clearly while also seeing the 3D structure.

I've never been able to use the "cross your eyes" method, so I guess I diverge
my focus instead of converging it.

------
billdybas
You may know these as "Magic Eye" puzzles. Here's a video on how they work:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8O8Em_RPNg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8O8Em_RPNg)

